# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته های دانشگاهی (ریاضی، تجربی، انسانی)

## amin1441

این PDF هارو بخونید یسری اطلاعات درباره رشته های مختلفه. ان شاء الله که بدردتون بخوره. :Y (623):  :Yahoo (72): ****گروه ریاضی***
**گروه تجربی**
*گروه انسانی**

----------


## divarsabz

سلام دوستان

----------


## divarsabz

رشته تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی همون رادیولوژی و سونو گرافی هست؟؟؟
بعضیا میگن اره
بعضیا هم میگن به سونو باید از پزشکی رفت اره؟؟؟

----------


## divarsabz

ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------

